# Robby Robinson.



## catfishcc (Oct 28, 2013)

Sad to say. Robby aka katfish has passed away battling cancer. He passed away early this morning with his friends and family by his side. Robby has always preached cpr for trophy catfish. He was truly a legend. He has touched a lot of fisherman. With his tips and tricks to catching giant catfish. Robby was a great friend to many of us. He will be truly be missed. The catfish world has lost a great one. Rip my friend. A true legend. 

I will miss u. 

Chad.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

There is already a stickied thread in the Lounge... please leave any comments there.
Thanks.


----------

